# Holmes on Homes



## Nephi (Mar 20, 2010)

Whats the deal with the electricians on Mike Holmes show mounting there panels sideways....is that a common and exceptable practice in Canada?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Isn't there already a thread with this title?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

william1978 said:


> Isn't there already a thread with this title?


 Yep.

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/holmes-homes-part-2-a-12637/


----------



## Nephi (Mar 20, 2010)

not that im aware of. I was just watching an episode 15 min ago and its the 4th episode where the panel was set sideways.


----------



## Nephi (Mar 20, 2010)

oh....Ill go check that out then


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

william1978 said:


> Yep.
> 
> http://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/holmes-homes-part-2-a-12637/


Why are you answering yourself?...You may be going crazy...wait a minute, you did just rejoin the union... i see the correlation.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Why are you answering yourself?...You may be going crazy...wait a minute, you did just rejoin the union... i see the correlation.


 You are just full of nice things to say today.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

william1978 said:


> You are just full of nice things to say today.


I just breaking your balls bro.. I have no probs with the union except when they told me i was apprentice material:laughing:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

NolaTigaBait said:


> I just breaking your balls bro.. I have no probs with the union except when they told me i was apprentice material:laughing:


 All you can do is prove them wrong. Use it as motivation.:thumbsup:


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

william1978 said:


> All you can do is prove them wrong. Use it as motivation.:thumbsup:


I feel like I did. When they didn;t accept me, I had just passed the state exam...Started my own deal and I'm pretty happy doing this for myself.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

NolaTigaBait said:


> I just breaking your balls bro.. I have no probs with the union except when they told me i was apprentice material


They told me there was no room , but that was back in 1972.

Looking back.. THANK-YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup::laughing::thumbup:


----------



## Nephi (Mar 20, 2010)

I have alot of friends that are union and the local in my area has alot of good mechanics but I feel that there ethics are deffinitley in question and that to much of there time is devoted to what other people are doing


----------



## Nephi (Mar 20, 2010)

a big union contractor whent under in my are 2 years ago so recently 3 of the guys whent on there own. They had wanted to leave the union as they were small and in our area its hard for alot of guys as it is and the average joe home owner cant afford union wagesresidential or commercial. Long storie short two of the men are still tied up in litigation and thousands of dollars poorer for what?


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Nephi said:


> a big union contractor whent under in my are 2 years ago so recently 3 of the guys whent on there own. They had wanted to leave the union as they were small and in our area its hard for alot of guys as it is and the average joe home owner cant afford union wagesresidential or commercial. Long storie short two of the men are still tied up in litigation and *thousands of dollars poorer for what?*


Those fancy LU stickers..


----------



## gmbjr (Mar 25, 2010)

ah the jealous scabs....lol


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

gmbjr said:


> ah the jealous scabs....lol


Geez.. is that the best you can do.. a 5th. grader could find a better comeback :no:


----------



## Marcus (Mar 30, 2010)

So whats the deal with that? If you're a contractor AND a union member you get told what to charge yourself out at?


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Not what to charge, but you do have to meet your bottom line. I see guys get mad when they can't get in, but each local has a financial obligation to it's existing union members and out of good financial prudence, they can't let everyone that applies in.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

About the original thread, I can't stand watching these shows. My wife watches all of them and I saw this guy saying he doesn't use boxes for ceiling lights. He said he just screws 2 pieces of wood across the hole then makes his splice and screws the fixture to the wood pieces. Then the other show they rebuild this whole house in a week while the family is on a vacation. Love to see that fine finish.


----------

